# Digital drawing of my little girl. :)



## ashiyawann (Feb 5, 2014)

This is a drawing of Oh Ha Ni, since I am having a difficult time getting a good picture of her.


----------



## ashiyawann (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow that turned out small. :/ Here's the link to the pic if you want to see the bigger version
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5f/cf/c2/5fcfc2bee9735ab231fefb7fef6c6de2.jpg


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

Those puppy dog eyes are so cute. This is how my betta begs for food.


----------

